# Started driving September, but haven't kept any logs.



## maxub360 (Jan 14, 2016)

My plan is to go through my daily driving summary and write it down on a notepad for each day. Is the pickup/drop off time required or mileage is sufficient? How much detail of the ride is required? Does it matter if I use excel or handwritten note pad?


----------



## Wheelman (Jan 5, 2016)

Ask your question here:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tax-attorney-here-ask-away.52491/page-2#post-712051


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Just make sure you keep those records. Must be contemporaneous. I usually just put in my start and end mileage odometer along with start /stop times.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

maxub360 said:


> My plan is to go through my daily driving summary and write it down on a notepad for each day. Is the pickup/drop off time required or mileage is sufficient? How much detail of the ride is required? Does it matter if I use excel or handwritten note pad?


Times are not required. You can use either excel or handwritten notes - that doesn't matter - just don't lose it!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Call me old fashioned, but I have been using a Day Planner since starting my IC work, to keep track of hours/mileage/expenses and to remember client reservations. I have those stored in a drawer in my home office, going back to day one. I also saved copies of invoices I sent to clients, along with copies of checks I received. These are in a separate storage area in my garage. I guess I could reconstruct my self employment income and expenses for any given year if I had to in order to satisfy an IRS agent. Some of the info is on my computer, but not a complete record with mileage. Since I have only a few clients, I know the mileage for each, but that alone wouldn't be contemporaneous. I don't want to trust it all to a computer.


----------



## Wheelman (Jan 5, 2016)

Doesn't anyone else print out all the weekly detail provided by Uber? If that isn't enough for IRS, they can come get me. 

P.S. Watch out for my Glock home defense system.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Wheelman said:


> Doesn't anyone else print out all the weekly detail provided by Uber? If that isn't enough for IRS, they can come get me.
> 
> P.S. Watch out for my Glock home defense system.


I guess as long as you're not claiming any dead miles as vehicle expense on Schedule C, and they allow you to use Uber's records as "contemporaneous." 
(I think they send you an invitation to come to *them*.)


----------



## Wheelman (Jan 5, 2016)

I will claim all my "dead" miles. Here's the corollary:

If you are a salesman and you drive to pick up a client, take him to lunch, return him to his workplace, then return to your workplace, do you think the "dead" miles (to and from the customer) are deductible? Bet your ass they are.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Wheelman said:


> I will claim all my "dead" miles. Here's the corollary:
> 
> If you are a salesman and you drive to pick up a client, take him to lunch, return him to his workplace, then return to your workplace, do you think the "dead" miles (to and from the customer) are deductible? Bet your ass they are.


Maybe I misunderstood your previous post. Are you saying that you can get your dead miles off the weekly detail provided by Uber?  I do understand what miles are deductible with contemporaneous mileage logs.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Call me old fashioned, but I have been using a Day Planner since starting my IC work, to keep track of hours/mileage/expenses and to remember client reservations. I have those stored in a drawer in my home office, going back to day one. I also saved copies of invoices I sent to clients, along with copies of checks I received. These are in a separate storage area in my garage. I guess I could reconstruct my self employment income and expenses for any given year if I had to in order to satisfy an IRS agent. Some of the info is on my computer, but not a complete record with mileage. Since I have only a few clients, I know the mileage for each, but that alone wouldn't be contemporaneous. I don't want to trust it all to a computer.


That's what I've been doing since 1991. Since I've also delivered pizza and those people actually tip I would always write down my tips for the night as well.


----------



## Wheelman (Jan 5, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Maybe I misunderstood your previous post. Are you saying that you can get your dead miles off the weekly detail provided by Uber?  I do understand what miles are deductible with contemporaneous mileage logs.


No, of course Uber doesn't document your dead miles per se. But, by documenting all your "live" miles, dead miles connect them.


----------

